# hi im very new to this



## fayeegordge (Nov 1, 2011)

hiya i have never been on one of these before so im not sure how it works or what happens but anyway myself and my husband moved out here 2 weeks ago and have just started to chill out lol , long story but i didnt realise how much paperwork and touchscreen ticket machines we have had to deal with but its all fun and new. My husband is working full time but im planning to work in the near future just enjoying dubai at the moment. Im looking to see if there is anyone that feels a little lonely being away from the uk (not that i miss the place) and mayb wants to chat and meet for a coffee. i hope this doesnt sound cheesey but i guess im a bubbly kinda a girl and love having company and lots of girlie chats and laughs. anyway hope to hear from any like minded people soon. luv Faye


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and to Dubai.

Keep an eye on the forum for social get togethers, though I am sure if you are in the Marina, you will soon find like-minded souls to chill with


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Faye

Welcome to Dubai.

I moved out here in May from London - where abouts are you from?

I've arranged a few Coffee mornings as also wanted to make friends when I moved out here but I'm going home for a few weeks so the next one won't be till December now.

There are also Thursday Night Drinks every week & I would recommend joining their facebook page to receive the invites - if you do a search for TND it should come up.

Sherry

BTW I'm also in Marina, so will def give you a shout once I'm back...if I haven't frozen 13'c today


----------



## fayeegordge (Nov 1, 2011)

thanks for this, I will check that out too.


----------



## fayeegordge (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Sherry

thanks for your reply and that would be great. I'm from Bedford. Did it take you a while to settle in or was it quick for you.

I will check that out.

where abouts r u in the marina. Im at the Torch 

any reccommendations on nice restaurants around the marina. I have had sum lovely walks passed them but never know which one to try out 1st 

enjoy cold old england and hope to catch up with you when your back out here.

take care 

Faye


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

fayeegordge said:


> any reccommendations on nice restaurants around the marina. I have had sum lovely walks passed them but never know which one to try out 1st


Since you are bound to try them all out over time, don't agonize too much about which one to try out first, just pick the one that tickles your fancy that evening 

A good intro to "the Dubai way of life" though could be stopping at the meat company and getting the beef ribs. When you are used to the classic pork BBQ ribs, the idea sounds strange, but once the plate is in front of you, you'll warm up to it


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Faye

I'm in the Torch too! 

It's taken me a while to settle in (still getting there!) but you have some days where you think 'wow - how lucky I am to be here' and others where it's 'What was I thinking??' but on the whole I love it here...just at the phase where I want to build my friends circle.

That's what I miss the most - being able to call on a multitude of friends if you fancy a film, girls night in / out, coffee, shopping etc etc

Re restaurants on the Marina, I've tried the following on Marina Walk since being here:

Rupee Room - it's ok but there's BBQ delights on JBR which is lush!
Johnny Rockets - stay away...not a fan!
Dome - cheap and cheerful
Nandos - same as home but beware alot spicier here...I love my chillis but the extra hot nearly blew my head off!
Chinese Village - Great place and something different from the normal sweet and sour chicken

Look foward to catching up when I'm back neighbour...humming the theme tune in my head now lol

Sherry


----------



## belindac (Sep 14, 2011)

*Coffee???*

Hi Faye
I have recently arrived too! About 3 weeks ago and have spent most of my time sorting out our apartment! Now looking to do some volunteer work and also meet some new people.
I would love to meet up for a coffee sometime ... how are you fixed?
My daughter and her friends are coming out next Sunday, so will have a pretty busy week then, but am fairly free most mornings next week (although I try and go to the gym a couple of days a week!) ...
Let me know if you would like to meet up and where.
Belinda
PS I am at the Marina too ...


----------



## Jmrs33 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Coffee?*

Hi folks, I m not there yet... But will be soon. My husband moved over in September and I'll be there for a few weeks from 17th November and back full time in January. If you get round to organising something when I'm there I'd be pleased to join in. I'm in the marina - not seen the apartment yet!! 
Janet


----------



## Sheppell (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm happy to meet you for coffee too to discuss the pros and cons of moving here .. Mostly pros ...


----------



## belindac (Sep 14, 2011)

Just "post" when you arrive and we'll sort something out! Hopefully there will be a few who want to join in!


----------



## Jmrs33 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Coffee?*

Hi folks I'll pop up a post when I get there, to see what you are up too! 
Apart from some furniture shopping and (hopefully) gentle job hunting I will be free. It will make a nice change from the slightly frantic time I'm having here trying to complete big projects at work, sort out the house, children (not much required there to be honest as both left home ) and other stuff..... 
Janet

I think this may be my fifth post....


----------



## fayeegordge (Nov 1, 2011)

*look forward to meeting you*



5herry said:


> Hi Faye
> 
> I'm in the Torch too!
> 
> ...


wow thanks for the tips on restaurants. Im a big fan of chinese food so it will be nice to try something different. I know what you mean about settling in, its huge difference to the uk but so far so good just trying to adapt to thei way of living, loving the fact the dubai mall has 38 chocolate shops. Im in Heaven lol !!!! but not good for the waist line just means more time at the gym lol. anyway take care and look forward to catching up with you on your return torch neighbour !!!! x


----------



## fayeegordge (Nov 1, 2011)

*fab when do you fancy meeting for a coffee*




belindac said:


> Hi Faye
> I have recently arrived too! About 3 weeks ago and have spent most of my time sorting out our apartment! Now looking to do some volunteer work and also meet some new people.
> I would love to meet up for a coffee sometime ... how are you fixed?
> My daughter and her friends are coming out next Sunday, so will have a pretty busy week then, but am fairly free most mornings next week (although I try and go to the gym a couple of days a week!) ...
> ...


Hiya 
Tell me about it it took us a while to sort the appartment out what with furniture shopping and the stress of sorting out all the utility stuff. what sort of volunteer work you looking to do. ? Im looking at a part-time teaching assistant role and from meeting my lovely neighbour she is a teacher herself so hopefully she will spread the word but I have been looking on a few websites. Im in no rush as Im quite enjoying NOT working lol but I know i will get bored and its much better working as you generally meet people and have money to treat yourself to things lol. im looking to start back at the gym, r u in the torch ? im free tomorrow if you fancy meeting. Great chatting with you

faye


----------



## fayeegordge (Nov 1, 2011)

*hiya*



Jmrs33 said:


> Hi folks, I m not there yet... But will be soon. My husband moved over in September and I'll be there for a few weeks from 17th November and back full time in January. If you get round to organising something when I'm there I'd be pleased to join in. I'm in the marina - not seen the apartment yet!!
> Janet


Hiya Janet 
if you would like to meet and hopefully by then i would have made a few friends then here is my contact no /removed and we can meet and i can hopefully introduce to any newbies like myself. take care and hope to see you soon

Faye


----------



## belindac (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi 
I am free for coffee tomorrow ... where would you like to meet? I am fairly flexible (where to meet, not body-wise!!!) as I am at the Marina next to Ocean Heights tower, but happy to go anywhere ... we can meet at a Mall or on JBR ... lots of coffee places everywhere!!!
Just let me know where and when and how I can recognise you!!!
Belinda


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies

please use the private message facility to exchange your contact details. Is against the forum rules to post them here nor would you want to do it for your own safety.


----------



## belindac (Sep 14, 2011)

Oops sorry!!! Do you mean where to meet, where we live as well as phone numbers? If so apologies!


----------



## belindac (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry ... me again ... can you tell me how to get on to the private message facility? I can't seem to see it on the page? Thanks


----------



## belindac (Sep 14, 2011)

Found it ..!!! Thanks


----------



## belindac (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Faye
Something has come up tomorrow morning at 10.30 ... could meet in the afternoon if you are around? Sorry!
Look forward to hearing from you.
Belinda


----------



## Jmrs33 (Aug 10, 2011)

Belindac, fayegeorge I've pm'd you, hopefully... J


----------



## belindac (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes - received and replied!


----------



## LizG (Nov 13, 2011)

I too am very new, with a husband working - there are some lonely days and I am seriously bored of myself! Although not at the Marina like everyone else I am definately interested in catching up and meeting new people. Are you still looking to organise coffee?


----------



## belindac (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi 
Definitely up for coffee soon, but have my daughter and friends here this week so won't be able to do so for a bit ...
Will send a "private message" later on in the week to sort something out ...
Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Jmrs33 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Coffee?*



LizG said:


> I too am very new, with a husband working - there are some lonely days and I am seriously bored of myself! Although not at the Marina like everyone else I am definately interested in catching up and meeting new people. Are you still looking to organise coffee?


Hi LizG I'm arriving on Thursday and hoping to meet up with the others next week, if it works out. Once I get my UAE phone switched on (I left it there) I'll get the number and pm you. I'm looking forward to hearing others' experiences. 
I note you haven't done 5 posts yet so you won't be able to get or send personal messages... 

Janet


----------



## LizG (Nov 13, 2011)

Sounds good ladies. Trying to get my 5 posts done! Should definately be done by the time you get back Janet. Looking forward to meeting.


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey all,
I'm another one that's in the same boat - moved out from the UK early October to join my husband, currently looking for work so am spending most of my time at home with the cats....and desperately need to meet people 
Anyway would love to be included if ok when you guys arrange to meet up
Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## belindac (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi
Yes ... no problem ..
Will sort something out next week.
Belinda


----------



## MissMasi (Nov 15, 2011)

thre is always somethig fun to do here


----------



## Jmrs33 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Coffee- personal messages sent...*



belindac said:


> Hi
> Yes ... no problem ..
> Will sort something out next week.
> Belinda


Hi folks, I'm here and have pm you with my mobile number. Sheppell i was unable to send you the message, if you pm me with your mobile ill text you.... 

Would be nice to meet... 

Jx


----------



## Sheppell (Oct 25, 2011)

Jmrs33 said:


> Hi folks, I'm here and have pm you with my mobile number. Sheppell i was unable to send you the message, if you pm me with your mobile ill text you....
> 
> Would be nice to meet...
> 
> Jx


I having problems messaging you too In pm !! /removed on sky pe . Shane


----------



## belindac (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi 
The reason (I think) that you can't pm yet is you have to have 5 posts! Looks like you've done 2 so just do 3 more and you will be able to pm!!
Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Sheppell (Oct 25, 2011)

belindac said:


> Hi
> The reason (I think) that you can't pm yet is you have to have 5 posts! Looks like you've done 2 so just do 3 more and you will be able to pm!!
> Look forward to hearing from you!


Many thanks for the tip belinda , home course knowledge is a wonderfully thing !!


----------



## Sheppell (Oct 25, 2011)

belindac said:


> Hi
> The reason (I think) that you can't pm yet is you have to have 5 posts! Looks like you've done 2 so just do 3 more and you will be able to pm!!
> Look forward to hearing from you!


What are your plans for weekend ! Unfortunately I'm in china right now on business but back on 3rd .


----------



## Sheppell (Oct 25, 2011)

Jmrs33 said:


> Hi folks, I'm here and have pm you with my mobile number. Sheppell i was unable to send you the message, if you pm me with your mobile ill text you....
> 
> Would be nice to meet...
> 
> Jx


Belinda just told me that we need 5 posts ! I think this is my f ith , hopefully can now pm ......


----------

